# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  MJ.Somers

## maymiep

Ik heb na een feestavond last van suizen in mijn oren en als ik geslapen heb schokken in mijn hooft,weet u misschien een oplossing hiervoor?

----------


## dotito

Als je bv heel de nacht in een lawaai-achtige zaal heb door gebracht kan dat ergens wel zijn dat u oren daar nog last van hebben.
Dat komt door de decibel van de muziek.
Normaal gezien heb je daar een paar dagen last van,gaat vanzelf over .Als het blijft aanhouden,en niet beterd kan je best naar een dr.gaan.

Wat betreft die schokjes in je hoofd,daar kan ik geen antwoord op geven.

Groetjes Do

----------

